# HurryCane Review - Stable Cane for Seniors



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't need a cane yet, but since I walk outdoors a lot, this all-terrain cane caught my interest.  The HurryCane is shown to be stable, even on uneven ground, or at angles, like when getting out of chairs.  It also can stand upright on the floor, so you don't have to lean it on something, and chance it falling over.  It's foldable and has an adjustable height.  Anyone have one of these?  If so, do you like it?

https://www.hurrycane.com/How-It-Works
http://www.drleonards.com/Support-Mobility/Canes-Helpers/The-Hurrycane/17500.cfm#.UfRB26nnaos


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 27, 2013)

_I should imagine it would be very useful, i use a cane{walking stick} and i do have a round rubber piece that i can put on the bottom that makes it more stable , plus it will stand on it's own when you need to use both hands for something. I haven't seen those out here Seabreeze. _:hair:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

I've just had a quick look around for these locally and no sign of anything like them available out here.  Looks to be a fantastic idea.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 28, 2013)

I noticed several comments on the second site you listed that claimed the HurryCane replaced a walker. I don't quite get how that would work - wouldn't they be used for two very different needs?  

Maybe I've been teaching Taijiquan too long, but I've always had my students center their weight on the very middle of the foot (the "Bubbling Spring" in Mandarin) and NOT on the heel or ball. The way the video looks this thing sways more than a drunken sailor on payday. I just don't understand how that would give you MORE stability ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

I wondered about that too, I've sent a request for shipping costs for those three toed end tips which might be a bit more stable and not sink into the sand if I ever make it back onto the beach,  but not too sure about that 'wobbly' end.  I don't use a cane at present, still have a small walker that I need to lean on, after a few minutes, and to carry things on the small tray, but I need to keep my back straight so not sure a stick is the way to go, I'll wait till I mend a bit more to see how that goes.   Id like to have those tips though, just in case.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, not sure that it would replace a walker either, even using two wouldn't be as secure as a walker.


----------



## Anne (Jul 28, 2013)

Seems like, with the pivoting head, it would tend to wobble, and if your balance isn't good, you would wobble too.....not a good thing.  Plus, it's likely made in China, which would mean it could break anytime, and who wants to kiss the ground.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

_I have had this on my watch list on Ebay for a week or so and may end up getting it, what do you think of it Di?_:anyone::hair:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130785220635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

You know more about sticks than me but still looks to have too many wobbly bits in the structure.  I'd hazard a guess that the 12 month warranty only covers it if it stays in the drawer too. 

 

What about that postage rort??  Twice the value of the item, gotta be kidding, it can't weigh a tonne!


----------



## Archer (Jul 28, 2013)

As with all aids that have rubber feet, be careful on wet floors, concrete or tiles...I've nearly gone a cropper several times when using my arm crutches...:danger:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

_That's what i thought $7.00 to post from Qld does seem a lot, maybe it's to cover for wherever they post, a standard charge_:sorry::hair:


----------

